# Can you support NSK8 in the upcoming world cup 2022?



## chuiwen (May 24, 2022)

FIFA World Cup 2022 for men is just months away. The 2022 Qatar edition will be the first tournament held in the Middle East and the first to take place in November and December of the calendar year.

The men's World Cup in Qatar in 2022 will include 32 teams before expanding to 48 teams for the 2026 edition. Since 1998, the FIFA men's World Cup has had 32 teams in each of the last six tournaments.

The host country Qatar will be joined in the tournament by 31 other countries which qualified through regional qualifying matches.

In conjunction, NSK8 will be collaborating with  CMD368 and be apart of the World cup 2022. During this World cup 2022 the prize money will be distributed among all the participant teams. Each team will be entitled to receives $2 million to prepare for the tournament. The winner of the World cup will receives  $50 million money prize.


----------

